# Spathoglitis amd cyps....



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello all,

Does anyone know about watering conditions for these genuses? Any ideas on the mix I should use? I chose one part perlite one part turf for both of them.... I put my Pleiones in a fluffy mix (it is unrotten turf, sth like plant fibres that can't be dicomposed easily...)is that ok? Please ;et me kmow.... Every tip is very welcomed...  

Thank you.....


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanasis, i don't know much about cyps, but i can help you with spathoglottis. Spathoglottis like medium that drain freely and they like being kept dry between waterings. So, don't use a medium that stays too wet... I think mix for paphs is ok, but you can add more sand or stones inside. Spathoglottis also like to 'eat' a lot..so feed them when they are growing. They also like bright sun.. gud luck growing... =)


----------



## cyp8472 (Nov 21, 2007)

I usually use around two parts Perlite to one part turface for my cyps. I think you can start here add more perlite or tuface to suit your conditions.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you both for the info....


----------

